# Clear "Sambo" Bottle



## PrimePickins (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi all,

        First time poster to the forum here...We just found a bottle that we had to ask the experts about...We purchased a bottle that looked like a soda bottle at a Flea Market today...it had the word "Sambo" printed on either side. With Senn Products Corp and Brooklyn, NY on the bottom. Google searches have produced related resutls, such as thermometers and advertisements for the company....even milk bottle-shaped bottles...but does anyone know a site with the history of the company and the brand? Has anyone ever seen a soda-bottle-shaped Sambo bottle or is this one rare? Thanks!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello Mr. Pickins,

 Welcome to this place, and thanks for telling us of your bottle. Chocolate soda, eh? I've not seen the bottle in question, but see that Senn Products had 5 franchises in the early Fifties. They also made jams and jellies.







 The name is pretty provocative in some quarters. That all started in 1898 with this book.






 It would be good if you could put up some photos.


----------



## splante (Feb 19, 2012)

No coming up blank...like you said some go withs but not much on the bottle..sounds like you may have a good one....I know the Sambo resturant chains were forced to change names or close..The name was considered offensive to some...


----------



## PrimePickins (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It kind of looks like the bottle in the third image. I've attached a photo of the name on the side.


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2012)

Pretty sure it was like an early Yoo-Hoo drink....


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello Mr. Pickins,

 Thanks for the partial picture. Is there any makers' information on the base? Letters, symbols, or numbers, perhaps...


----------



## PrimePickins (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is a full shot of the bottle...a shot of the bottom of the bottle is coming up next


----------



## PrimePickins (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is a hard-to-see picture of the bottom. It reads: Senn Products Corp and Brooklyn, NY


----------



## PrimePickins (Mar 6, 2012)

Er...take two


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2012)

An educated guess says it had a paper label just like the one on the pic of the thermometer....Jim


----------

